# Upgrading to 2005.0: problem with the mounting network parti

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

I recently upgraded my Gentoo from 2004.3 to 2005.0. Since I already had 2.6 kernel I leave it as it was.

In that kernel I compiled the support for the XP filesystem.

When I was running the 2004.3, everything was fine. I booted up, and the filoesystem was mounted with the proper password asking.

With 2005.0, it never happened. Couple of days ago I had to reboot the machine. It booted fine, but when it was the point to mount the network filesystem - "smbfs" - it say there is an error of mounting network filesystem.

How I could check what kid of error there is?

Thank you.

P.S.: If this not the proper place to put this question, I apologize.

----------

## kernelsensei

hi,

after you tried to mount the smb share, do a dmesg ,  ... lot of useful message will be displayed

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the reply kernel_sensei.

I am running KDE/GUI. I will run "dmesg" from the console. Hopefully it will not be a problem....  :Very Happy: 

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

This is what I got running it from the KDE console:

```

bash-2.05b$ dmesg

Linux version 2.6.10-gentoo-r6 (root@livecd) (gcc version 3.3.5 (Gentoo Linux 3.

3.5-r1, ssp-3.3.2-3, pie-8.7.7.1)) #2 SMP Wed Mar 2 13:32:42 PST 2005

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000137f0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000137f0000 - 00000000137f3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000137f3000 - 0000000013800000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000ffff0000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

311MB LOWMEM available.

On node 0 totalpages: 79856

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 75760 pages, LIFO batch:16

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.1 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 GBT                                   ) @ 0x000f69a0

ACPI: RSDT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x30302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x137f3000

ACPI: FADT (v001 AWARD  AWRDACPI 0x30302e31 AWRD 0x00000000) @ 0x137f3040

ACPI: DSDT (v001 GBT    AWRDACPI 0x00001000 MSFT 0x0100000c) @ 0x00000000

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: auto BOOT_IMAGE=gentoo ro root=303

No local APIC present or hardware disabled

mapped APIC to ffffd000 (012b5000)

Initializing CPU#0

CPU 0 irqstacks, hard=c04dc000 soft=c04d4000

PID hash table entries: 2048 (order: 11, 32768 bytes)

Detected 474.941 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Console: colour VGA+ 80x25

Dentry cache hash table entries: 65536 (order: 6, 262144 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Memory: 311544k/319424k available (2575k kernel code, 7404k reserved, 1112k data

, 204k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 933.88 BogoMIPS (lpj=466944)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

CPU: After generic identify, caps: 008021bf 808029bf 00000000 00000000

CPU: After vendor identify, caps:  008021bf 808029bf 00000000 00000000

CPU: L1 I Cache: 32K (32 bytes/line), D cache 32K (32 bytes/line)

CPU: After all inits, caps:        008021bf 808029bf 00000000 00000002

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

ACPI: setting ELCR to 0200 (from 0c28)

CPU0: AMD-K6(tm) 3D processor stepping 0c

per-CPU timeslice cutoff: 182.89 usecs.

task migration cache decay timeout: 1 msecs.

SMP motherboard not detected.

Local APIC not detected. Using dummy APIC emulation.

Brought up 1 CPUs

CPU0:

 domain 0: span 01

  groups: 01

  domain 1: span 01

   groups: 01

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xfb4c0, last bus=1

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20041105

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:00.1

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 *10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs *3 4 5 6 7 10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 11 devices

SCSI subsystem initialized

usbcore: registered new driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new driver hub

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

** PCI interrupts are no longer routed automatically.  If this

** causes a device to stop working, it is probably because the

** driver failed to call pci_enable_device().  As a temporary

** workaround, the "pci=routeirq" argument restores the old

** behavior.  If this argument makes the device work again,

** please email the output of "lspci" to bjorn.helgaas@hp.com

** so I can fix the driver.

audit: initializing netlink socket (disabled)

audit(1117972734.333:0): initialized

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

inotify device minor=63

lp: driver loaded but no devices found

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports C1 C2)

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 2 throttling states)

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

parport: PnPBIOS parport detected.

parport0: PC-style at 0x378 (0x778), irq 7 [PCSPP(,...)]

lp0: using parport0 (interrupt-driven).

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler anticipatory registered

io scheduler deadline registered

io scheduler cfq registered

elevator: using anticipatory as default io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

Probing IDE interface ide0...

hda: ST38421A, ATA DISK drive

hdb: WDC WD1600JB-00GVA0, ATA DISK drive

Probing IDE interface ide1...

hdd: CD-RW IDE5232, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

Probing IDE interface ide2...

ide2: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide3...

ide3: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide4...

ide4: Wait for ready failed before probe !

Probing IDE interface ide5...

ide5: Wait for ready failed before probe !

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 128KiB

hda: 16514064 sectors (8455 MB) w/256KiB Cache, CHS=16383/16/63

hda: cache flushes not supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3

hdb: max request size: 1024KiB

hdb: 312581808 sectors (160041 MB) w/8192KiB Cache, CHS=19457/255/63

hdb: cache flushes supported

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target1/lun0: p1 p2

hdd: ATAPI 52X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

libata version 1.10 loaded.

ieee1394: raw1394: /dev/raw1394 device initialized

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

usbcore: registered new driver usblp

drivers/usb/class/usblp.c: v0.13: USB Printer Device Class driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usbcore: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

usbcore: registered new driver usbhid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.6 (Sun Aug 15 07:17:53 2004

 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

PCI: setting IRQ 5 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0f.0[A] -> GSI 5 (level, low) -> IRQ 5

ALSA device list:

  #0: ESS ES1938 (Solo-1) rev 0, irq 5

oprofile: using timer interrupt.

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 32768 bind 32768)

ip_conntrack version 2.1 (2495 buckets, 19960 max) - 304 bytes per conntrack

ip_tables: (C) 2000-2002 Netfilter core team

ipt_recent v0.3.1: Stephen Frost <sfrost@snowman.net>.  http://snowman.net/proje

cts/ipt_recent/

arp_tables: (C) 2002 David S. Miller

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

ACPI wakeup devices:

PWRB PS2K

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4bios S5)

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 204k freed

Adding 506036k swap on /dev/hda2.  Priority:-1 extents:1

Adding 1959888k swap on /dev/hdb1.  Priority:-2 extents:1

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd415e000, 00:50:bf:73:2c:6e, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

```

Don't see any relevant info that will help.

Thank you.

----------

## kernelsensei

hum, I don't need all the dmesg , but did you try to mount your smb share just before you did dmesg ?

if not, try to mount your smb share and directly after that, do dmesg|tail

what is your error message exactly ?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the reply, kernel_sensei.

This is the mount output:

```

gentoo root # mount -t smbfs -o username=Owner //your-vp7x3s9ctm/temp /mnt/winxp

opts: rw

opts: username=Owner

mount.smbfs started (version 3.0.10)

added interface ip=127.0.0.1 bcast=127.255.255.255 nmask=255.0.0.0

added interface ip=192.168.1.142 bcast=192.168.1.255 nmask=255.255.255.0

Connecting to 192.168.1.133 at port 445

timeout connecting to 192.168.1.133:445

Connecting to 192.168.1.133 at port 139

timeout connecting to 192.168.1.133:139

Error connecting to 192.168.1.133 (Operation already in progress)

6542: Connection to your-vp7x3s9ctm failed

SMB connection failed

```

And this is the "dmesg | tail" output:

```

gentoo root # dmesg | tail

Adding 1959888k swap on /dev/hdb1.  Priority:-2 extents:1

EXT3-fs warning: maximal mount count reached, running e2fsck is recommended

EXT3 FS on hda3, internal journal

8139too Fast Ethernet driver 0.9.27

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 10

PCI: setting IRQ 10 as level-triggered

ACPI: PCI interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> GSI 10 (level, low) -> IRQ 10

eth0: RealTek RTL8139 at 0xd415e000, 00:50:bf:73:2c:6e, IRQ 10

eth0:  Identified 8139 chip type 'RTL-8139C'

eth0: link up, 100Mbps, full-duplex, lpa 0x45E1

```

I guess the same goes with the boot process, it just "time out"....

Thank you.

----------

## kernelsensei

it seems that a process is already trying to connect to the smb share ..., is it shown in ps aux ?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

I don't see the "mount" , running, just the Samba service.....

```

gentoo root # ps aux

USER       PID %CPU %MEM    VSZ   RSS TTY      STAT START   TIME COMMAND

root         1  0.0  0.1   1316   476 ?        S    Jun05   0:04 init [3]

root         2  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Jun05   0:00 [migration/0]

root         3  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        SN   Jun05   0:00 [ksoftirqd/0]

root         4  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Jun05   0:00 [events/0]

root         5  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Jun05   0:00 [khelper]

root        18  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Jun05   0:00 [kacpid]

root        76  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Jun05   0:02 [kblockd/0]

root        89  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Jun05   0:00 [khubd]

root       190  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Jun05   0:00 [pdflush]

root       191  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Jun05   0:19 [pdflush]

root       193  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Jun05   0:00 [aio/0]

root       783  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Jun05   0:00 [kseriod]

root       192  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Jun05   0:00 [kswapd0]

root       839  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S<   Jun05   0:00 [ata/0]

root       843  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Jun05   0:00 [khpsbpkt]

root       877  0.0  0.0      0     0 ?        S    Jun05   1:26 [kjournald]

root      1006  0.0  0.3   1680   936 ?        Ss   Jun05   0:00 /sbin/devfsd /dev

root      5885  0.0  0.1   1368   596 ?        Ss   Jun05   0:01 /usr/sbin/syslogd -m 0

root      5890  0.0  0.1   1312   440 ?        Ss   Jun05   0:00 /usr/sbin/klogd -c 3 -2

root      5974  0.0  0.1   1328   436 ?        Ss   Jun05   0:00 /sbin/dhcpcd -N eth0

root      5992  0.0  2.6  10488  8196 ?        Ss   Jun05   0:00 /usr/sbin/clamd

clamav    5995  0.0  0.4   3828  1416 ?        Ss   Jun05   0:00 /usr/bin/freshclam -d -c 2 -l /var/log/clam-update.log

root      6178  0.0  0.6   5672  1956 ?        Ss   Jun05   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D

root      6181  0.0  0.6   5672  1948 ?        S    Jun05   0:00 /usr/sbin/smbd -D

root      6182  0.0  0.4   3240  1352 ?        Ss   Jun05   0:37 /usr/sbin/nmbd -D

root      6244  0.0  0.1   1360   584 tty1     Ss+  Jun05   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty1 linux

root      6246  0.0  0.1   1360   584 tty2     Ss+  Jun05   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty2 linux

root      6247  0.0  0.1   1360   584 tty3     Ss+  Jun05   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty3 linux

root      6248  0.0  0.1   1360   584 tty4     Ss+  Jun05   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty4 linux

root      6250  0.0  0.1   1360   584 tty5     Ss+  Jun05   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty5 linux

root      6252  0.0  0.1   1360   584 tty6     Ss+  Jun05   0:00 /sbin/agetty 38400 tty6 linux

root      6277  0.0  0.2   2248   700 ?        Ss   Jun05   0:00 /usr/kde/3.3/bin/kdm

root      6280  1.2  5.9  21344 18692 ?        S    Jun05  38:31 /usr/X11R6/bin/X -nolisten tcp -auth /var/run/xauth/A:0-Zkqq0X vt7

root      6281  0.0  0.4   3044  1520 ?        S    Jun05   0:00 -:0

igor      6366  0.0  0.2   1852   836 ?        S    Jun05   0:00 /bin/sh /etc/X11/Sessions/kde-3.3.2

igor      6375  0.0  0.3   2232   936 ?        S    Jun05   0:00 /bin/sh /usr/kde/3.3/bin/startkde

igor      6408  0.0  3.5  21116 10928 ?        Ss   Jun05   0:02 kdeinit Running...

igor      6411  0.0  3.1  19916  9688 ?        S    Jun05   0:01 dcopserver [kdeinit] dcopserver --nosid

igor      6413  0.0  3.5  21568 10948 ?        S    Jun05   0:01 klauncher [kdeinit] klauncher

igor      6416  0.0  4.9  24560 15500 ?        S    Jun05   0:22 kded [kdeinit] kded

igor      6425  0.0  4.5  22928 14280 ?        S    Jun05   0:04 kxkb [kdeinit] kxkb

igor      6431  0.0  2.1  11292  6676 ?        S    Jun05   0:21 //usr/kde/3.3/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f

igor      6433  0.0  5.1  28576 16080 ?        S    Jun05   0:22 knotify [kdeinit] knotify

igor      6434  0.0  0.0   1300   308 ?        S    Jun05   0:00 kwrapper ksmserver

igor      6436  0.0  3.9  21728 12400 ?        S    Jun05   0:01 ksmserver [kdeinit] ksmserver

igor      6437  0.0  4.7  23496 14740 ?        S    Jun05   0:10 kwin [kdeinit] kwin -session 10d6d46e74000111118855700000252660000_1117997547_716867

igor      6438  0.0  2.1  11292  6676 ?        S    Jun05   0:00 //usr/kde/3.3/bin/artsd -F 10 -S 4096 -s 60 -m artsmessage -c drkonqi -l 3 -f

igor      6442  0.0  5.0  24276 15736 ?        S    Jun05   0:12 kdesktop [kdeinit] kdesktop

igor      6443  0.0  4.0  22092 12776 ?        S    Jun05   0:02 khotkeys [kdeinit] khotkeys

igor      6445  0.3  5.4  25776 17112 ?        S    Jun05   8:47 kicker [kdeinit] kicker

igor      6447  0.1  4.5  23064 14316 ?        S    Jun05   3:45 klipper [kdeinit] klipper

igor      6458  0.0  4.4  22428 13860 ?        S    Jun05   0:04 krandrtray -session 10d6d46e74000111189723200000063000017_1117997547_644752

igor      6459  0.1  5.2  25900 16428 ?        S    Jun05   2:58 korgac --miniicon korganizer

igor      6460  0.3  5.4  25884 17032 ?        S    08:32   1:02 konsole [kdeinit] konsole

igor      6461  0.0  0.3   2428  1236 pts/1    Ss+  08:32   0:00 /bin/bash

igor      6467  1.2  8.6  35120 26992 ?        S    08:36   4:06 konqueror [kdeinit] konqueror --silent

igor      6468  0.0  3.6  22176 11492 ?        S    08:37   0:00 kio_file [kdeinit] kio_file file /tmp/ksocket-igor/klauncherualgDa.slave-socket /tmp/ksocket-igor/konquerorLMjgTa.slave-socket

root      6528  0.0  0.3   2016   960 pts/2    Ss   13:46   0:00 su -

root      6532  0.0  0.3   2052  1196 pts/2    S    13:46   0:00 -bash

root      6564  0.0  0.2   2296   820 pts/2    R+   14:17   0:00 ps aux

```

But i think this is different story from just mounting the XP share, right?

Thank you.

P.S.: Also, maybe I do need to update clamd?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kernelsensei

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> 
> 
> But i think this is different story from just mounting the XP share, right?

 

No, doing it in the same way should work .. :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

All, I did was:

```

mount -t smbfs -ousername=Owner //your-vp7x3s9ctm/temp /mnt/winxp

```

Am I doing something wrong?

Also, my /etc/fstab line looks like this:

```

//your-vp7x3s9ctm/temp       /mnt/winxp      smbfs        auto,rw,username=Owner        0    0

```

And that line mounted the share on 2004.3 on bootup.

What is went wrong?

Thank you.

----------

## kernelsensei

it seems good, did you try with the IP address ?

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Exactly the same result.

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Anybody else have a suggestion?

Maybe... just maybe, all I need is to update anti-virus: clamd, and everything will be perfect?  :Very Happy: 

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

OK,

Turns out I was not able to ping from XP to Linux and from Linux to XP.... He-he-he  :Very Happy: 

I tried to reset and re-boot the router. I did it from the XP. That helped. I can now ping the Linux from the XP. But unfortunately, I still can't ping the XP from Linux.

Also, even thou I ran Samba, I couldn't map the Linux/Samba share on my XP machine. Not now, and not with the 2004.3.

I am running the Norton AntiVirus with Norton Client FireWall on the XP side. And things doesn't happen with and without the firewall. The firewall setup, so it will accept the connection from the Linux IP address.

When i try to mount the Samba share on the XP with the firewall enabled, I am receiving following results:

```

Details: Connection: 192.168.1.142: microsoft-ds(445).

from YOUR-VP7X3S9CTM(192.168.1.133): 3354.

0 bytes sent.

173 bytes received.

0.140 elapsed time.

 

Details: Connection: 192.168.1.142: microsoft-ds(445).

from YOUR-VP7X3S9CTM(192.168.1.133): 3356.

0 bytes sent.

173 bytes received.

15.140 elapsed time.

```

Those 2 records have 23 sec difference. Maybe because I typed the password for connection from XP.

So, what should I do? Looks like I am running out of options here. Because even without the firewall the conection is not happenning.

Thank you for any responce.

----------

## taipan67

This might be a slightly naive suggestion, because i'm still running 2004.3 (hopefully building a 2005.0 test-system on a spare partition this weekend)...

From several posts i've seen on the forums of late, it appears that amongst the many modifications in 2005.0, the network configuration has altered, notably for hostname & domainname - it might be worth your while going over the installation guides & making sure you have everything set up for a 2005.0 system...  :Confused: 

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the responce, taipan67.

I just tried to run:

```

emerge -p gentoo-sources

```

I got following:

```

[ebuiild NS ]  sys-kernel/gentoo-sources.2.6.11-r8

```

This is the latest kernel. Maybe all I need is to merge and configure a newer kernel, since it's better incorporated in the new 2005.0 Gentoo?

Like said in my last post, I am out of options here... 

One more thing. I had a smbfs support compiled as a module, otherwise, I couldn't mount the share. Maybe I ought to give it a try to compile it into the kernel?

Thank you.

----------

## taipan67

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> ...Maybe all I need is to merge and configure a newer kernel, since it's better incorporated in the new 2005.0 Gentoo? ..... One more thing. I had a smbfs support compiled as a module, otherwise, I couldn't mount the share. Maybe I ought to give it a try to compile it into the kernel?

 

Until i've built a 2005.0 system, & had a chance at some hands-on experience of the differences, i'm afraid i can't offer any valuable advice - sorry. However, my gut-instinct says it's a network configuration thing, & not a kernel thing...  :Confused: 

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the reply.

I actually went through the network configuration on the 2005.0 installation manual, and didn't find any discrepancies. Everything that was described in the manual is there.

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Hi, ALL,

This is still unresolved.

Maybe the "smbfs" support is excluded from new 2005.0 Gentoo version, and all it's left is "cifs"?

Or, I just need to compile this support in the kernel? "smbfs" I mean. With 2004.3 it didn't work, maybe it will work with 2005.0?

I am so confused at this point, I could think of anything.

The internet access is available from both computers, and they both go there from the same router. I could ping any IP address from both PC, and could ping Gentoo from XP, but not vise versa, and couldn't mount the Samba share from the XP.

Thank you for the reply.

----------

## taipan67

 *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> The internet access is available from both computers, and they both go there from the same router. I could ping any IP address from both PC, and could ping Gentoo from XP, but not vise versa, and couldn't mount the Samba share from the XP.

 ...and... *ONEEYEMAN wrote:*   

> I am running the Norton AntiVirus with Norton Client FireWall on the XP side. And things doesn't happen with and without the firewall. The firewall setup, so it will accept the connection from the Linux IP address.

 

I'm just guessing, now, but if you have one-way traffic out of the firewalled box, but not into it, doesn't that suggest that it might be worth double-checking your configuration...  :Question: 

I know from my own experience with 'iptables' that these things aren't necessarily 'shut down' when you think they are - Is there any way to purge the XP-box of it's firewall-rules in order to be certain that it's not the cause? Maybe by temporarily removing it from the startup process, then rebooting...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Thank you for the reply.

Like I said, I tried the connection with and without firwall. Besides, the "ping" should work fine even with firewall. I ju8st disable the firewall and tried to to mount and ping the XP.  Nothing.

Is there a .log file I could check, about what is going on behind the "timeout"?

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

So, nobody knows about this problem, and nobody could help me resolve it?

Developers, where are you? Might be only you who could at least guess what might be going on.....

Thank you.

----------

## ONEEYEMAN

Also, I could ping the router from both computers.

Anybody?

Thank you in advance for the reply.

----------

